# [Update] Ordi pas content

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai fait une mise à jour sur un PC : "emerge --sync", "emerge -auvDN world", "emerge --depclean", "revdep-rebuild -i". J'ai redémarré le PC pour avoir les changements d'effectués (notamment l'autre version de GNOME, pour voir ce que ça donne). J'avais oublié que la fonction redémarrer ne marche pas avec GNOME, qu'il fallait éteindre la session puis redémarrer. Alors juste Xorg redémarre, mais il veut pas, il trouve pas ma carte graphique. J'essaye de redémarrer le PC, mon premier, mais il trouve pas la commande reboot ! Aïe, ça commence bien... Je décide de refaire la configuration de Xorg, il veut toujours pas démarrer. Bon. Je réinstalle mon driver intel, et là, il démarre, sauf qu'il freeze. Je fais un reset, le PC démarre correctement mais comme j'ai mis Xorg en lancement automatique, il démarre et freeze sans que je puisse faire quelque chose. J'ai donc inséré le CD d'installation de Gentoo dans le lecteur CD, je redémarre, j'ai monté mon disque dur sur le CD, et je ne sais pas quoi faire.

Que puis-je faire pour résoudre ça ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Tu chroot ..

Tu peux ainsi mettre a jour tes fichier de conf avec dispatch-conf ou etc-update , recompiler les drivers de xorg emerge -1v $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) , désactiver xdm au boot ; vérifier les logs de xorg pour voir ce qui pose problème  ...

----------

## d2_racing

Est-tu en Gentoo Stable ou Testing ?

----------

## Damiatux

En stable je pense.

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

## Poussin

Pour éviter de devoir passer par le cd install, tu peux démarrer gentoo en "mode interactif" avant qu'il lance les différents services au démarrage, tu tapes "i" et il va, pour chaque service, te demander s'il doit le démarrer ou pas. Tu évites de démarrer xdm et voilà

----------

## d2_racing

L'option est soit dans /etc/rc.conf ou si tu utilise Baselayout 1.x c'est dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## Poussin

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> L'option est soit dans /etc/rc.conf ou si tu utilise Baselayout 1.x c'est dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/rc

 

Etant configurée sur "yes" par défaut, il faut avouer qu'il est assez rare de toucher à cette configuration (?)

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, je viens de m'apercevoir de ça, mais du côté de Funtoo, la feature n'est pas activée par défaut.

----------

